# The Joke's on Me!



## sawhorseray (Aug 4, 2021)

Two men dressed in pilots' uniforms walk up the aisle. Both are wearing dark glasses, one is using a guide dog, and the other is tapping his way along the aisle with a cane.
Nervous laughter spreads through the cabin, but the men enter the cockpit, the door closes, and the engines start up. The passengers begin glancing nervously around, searching for some sign that this is just a little practical joke. None is forthcoming.
The plane moves faster and faster down the runway, and the people sitting in the window seats realize they're headed straight for the water at the edge of the airport territory. As it begins to look as though the plane will plough into the water, panicked screams fill the cabin.
At that moment, the plane lifts smoothly into the air. The passengers relax and laugh a little sheepishly, and soon all retreat into their magazines, secure in the knowledge that the plane is in good hands.
In the cockpit, one of the blind pilots turns to the other and says, "You know, Bob, one of these days, they're gonna scream too late and we're all gonna die."













































































































































































My three favorite things are eating my family and not using commas. RAY


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 4, 2021)

Those are good Ray!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 4, 2021)

Good ones Ray! I  can never pick a favorite!

Ryan


----------



## Colin1230 (Aug 4, 2021)

Starting the day with a chuckle is always good. Thanks Ray.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 4, 2021)

Good chuckles in there!


----------



## 912smoker (Aug 4, 2021)

Lot's of good ones RAY ! Thanks for sharing !
And I just 2 of the remotes hahahaha


----------



## Millberry (Aug 4, 2021)

Oh Lord---Thanks a million


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2021)

Love the 2 pilots, Ray.  Thanks.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 4, 2021)

You got me smiling ear to ear Ray.  I like the 2 pilots too.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 4, 2021)




----------

